# Early Fathers day trip up north.



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Headed up to northern AZ with the family and went fishing in Williams for a day. Fishermen included myself, dad, brother-in-law, brother, and my brothers 2 boys. Had a great day and the boys each caught their first fish ever. 2 of us limited on trout and everyone caught fish. A total of 19 trout and 3 catfish!

Making memories!

I'm going to test my luck with night striper fishing tomorrow at Pleasant also... hoping for some action there as well!

- Mark

































































Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Life is good! Nothing finer than trout for breakfast. Plenty of smiles to go around.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... We stopped and had lunch at Fool's Hollow Lake the other day, it was a nice change of scenery for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time Mark, good for the little ones on their first catch. They'll always remember that one.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Sounds like a fun time Mark, good for the little ones on their first catch. They'll always remember that one.


 Yeah a fun time for all to experience. They are pretty spoiled in the fact that the first time they went fishing they got their first fish. Also on the older one's first hunting trip we got a Coyote & Bobcat by 11am..... going to be hard when they go out and get skunked now! Haha.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Had a fun time on Lake Pleasant last night. We fished until 11pm. The Striped Bass bite hasn't quite turned on yet but we landed 4 smaller fish nonetheless. Hooked into 2 big catfish from 100-200 feet down but couldn't manage to land those unfortunately. 1 of which bent a medium rod all the way down! Exciting stuff and a great time with friends.

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Look at all those smiles now that's epitomizes the term awesome. Nothing wrong with the spoiling kids the right way! Hunting and Fishing.

Mark, you should get The PT Fathers Day of the Year award! Kudos to you Dad!


----------

